# Rest in Peace, Tablesaw



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*moment of silence for a good tool that served long and valiantly.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You need to elaborate on “insanely priced”. what’s your budget?

Are you just ripping small boards or do you need to be able to rip a sheet of plywood in half?

I see the cheap deltas for a $100 all the time, upgrade the blade and that’s all you should need for light duty use. It won’t rip a sheet of plywood in half though.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How far south are you?---I've got two 10" sears table saws --both working--to give away.

They are big--double wings.

I live near St.Charles.---PM me if it's worth the trip.----Mike---


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

PM coming oh'mike


FWIW, I was looking at saws in the $200ish range. I would like to be able to rip down plywood. This one that I saw (just started my search) was fairly portable, $200, and can right-rip 30". (I'm not sure why you'd need to go beyond 24 though). 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928462000P?prdNo=6


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got the Ryobi version of that saw and it's a nice little saw. Probably not the best but I've used it for a lot of things around the house....

Ripped many boards for trim
Cut plywood for my workbench
Cut plywood for my first cabinet
Cut plywood for a shelf I made my wife.

I'm sure there are a lot of negatives in it but for me, a beginner and a light user it works great. Just measure twice and you should be fine.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> How far south are you?---I've got two 10" sears table saws --both working--to give away.
> 
> They are big--double wings.
> 
> I live near St.Charles.---PM me if it's worth the trip.----Mike---


Mike, I'm a newb so I can't PM, but I'm also a new homeowner (closed two weeks ago) with some good-sized projects coming up this summer. If you're still offering, I can offer great karma (and hand-delivery from Half-Acre, Revolution Brewing, or Three Floyds'--if that's your thing!). 

Thanks, from a guy in need,
Tim


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it would be better if Mike could load one on a keel boat and send it down the Mississippi to Vicksburg where I will quickly load it in my truck.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Try a BIGGER motor. Couple horse power, 30,000 RPM. Rip a sheet of plywood like you were chopping cheese with a hot butcher knife. :thumbup:


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

The last two posts have me envisioning either the steam engine from a paddlewheeler belt-driving a 7 1/4" table saw.... Or a big ol' 'lectric motor pushing a paddlewheeler down the Mississippi.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

timmymcg said:


> Mike, I'm a newb so I can't PM, but I'm also a new homeowner (closed two weeks ago) with some good-sized projects coming up this summer. If you're still offering, I can offer great karma (and hand-delivery from Half-Acre, Revolution Brewing, or Three Floyds'--if that's your thing!).
> 
> Thanks, from a guy in need,
> Tim


Be patient---The OP is taking both----Do stick around,however,good things come along----A table saw is the most important tool in the wood shop--

When you can PM--PM me---Mike---


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

very generous mike, more like you would make this a smoother world to live in :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

tpolk said:


> very generous mike, more like you would make this a smoother world to live in :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks----I just want them to go to someone who will use them safely.

They paid for themselves years ago-----


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Old saws are off to a new home!---Nice to think that they will be back in action!----Mike----


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to publicly say thank-you to Mike for the new saws. I got one of them cleaned-up and assembled before work this morning. Fired right up. Just need to do some minor cleaning with the wire brush on the tops, replace an electrical cord, and I'm all set.


----------



## timmymcg (Mar 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Be patient---The OP is taking both----Do stick around,however,good things come along----A table saw is the most important tool in the wood shop--
> 
> When you can PM--PM me---Mike---


Update from me, too: A friend who's been home-improving since he bought his place 20-some years ago has come through with a long-term loan of table and miter saws, and an air compressor. What to say except, give people the opportunity to be excellent to each other, and they'll take it!


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I enjoyed reading this thread. So much bad news in the world. Need a happy ending once in a while.


----------

